# How old before first groom?



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 

Oscar is 15 weeks now, i've trimmed his nails and clipped the fur between his toes but how old before his first groom? I don't really want to have all his fur clipped but it would be nice to see his face. Also does anyone have their dogs ears plucked? On a trip to the vet she said he had ear mites, bit weird as breeder had him at same vet wek before and he didn't have them then! I think the vet saw a sucker and tried to charge 80 odd quid for all kinds of bottles of stuff and stronghold, geez his ears were the size of 50 pence pieces, I just took the canaural! Anyhoo thats another story, to pluck or not to pluck, clip or not to clip?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's entirely up to you when you get him groomed. The latest that most people seem to be able to leave it is about 8 months - by then the adult coat comes in and they get matted and unmanageable. But you can get a groom or just a little trim done anytime. It is nice when you can see their eyes! Some people advise taking them to get used to the groomer by just having a small amount done, so you could get his face trimmed and ears plucked for a starter if you wanted.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Thats a good idea, i'll get his ears and face trimmed first I think


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its good to get them used to it early but you can trim the eyes and bum yourself i think almost all of our lot (Echo and Delta defonetly) got their first full hair cut around 8 months old


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our puppy trainer said it is best to get them used to a soft brush but we had to bath Beau as she had been playing in mud! She looked like a drowned rat afterwards


----------



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm no expert, very much just learning myself, but when we took Jarvis to the vet, we asked about clipping him for the Summer months and we were advised against doing anything until he is a couple of months older (he is now 11 weeks). 
We do, like yourself, clip his nails and trim round his nails, but we also give him a light brush (more just to get him accustomed to grooming) and give him a rinse in the shower every month or so. 
The only problem we had with his ears, and apparently this is common as they have the droopiness of the spaniel ears as well as the thick curliness of the poodle, was that they are mega waxy - but the vet is keeping an eye on that - but she did make reference to the breeder not having a good knowledge of Cockapoo ears... 

Hope that's a bit helpful


----------



## iwantone (May 9, 2011)

hi
I was just wondering how often do they need trimming? I know it depends on how short you want to keep them, but is it every 6 weeks or maybe every 3 months? We've got our name on a waiting list and the pups are due to be born next week (so excited), so I am just trying to prepare myself for everything.
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

most groomers exspect a dog back every 6 to 8 weeks, but some need every 4 weeks as the ownes dont keep ontop of the coat but want it long, this is the case for a very cotten wool like bechon who never looks matted till you get him in the bath then the water just shows up all his mats. 

for the ears the best product i have found is quistle.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy had her first cut at 6 months. she'd been to groomers to get her used to the shop and staff. And now she goes every 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Keeley said:


> Hello, I'm no expert, very much just learning myself, but when we took Jarvis to the vet, we asked about clipping him for the Summer months and we were advised against doing anything until he is a couple of months older (he is now 11 weeks).
> We do, like yourself, clip his nails and trim round his nails, but we also give him a light brush (more just to get him accustomed to grooming) and give him a rinse in the shower every month or so.
> The only problem we had with his ears, and apparently this is common as they have the droopiness of the spaniel ears as well as the thick curliness of the poodle, was that they are mega waxy - but the vet is keeping an eye on that - but she did make reference to the breeder not having a good knowledge of Cockapoo ears...
> 
> Hope that's a bit helpful


Well Oscar hates the brush even tho I've been gentle and introduced him when we got him at 10 weeks. We took him to have his ears plucked (well hubby did) he was okish on one ear but yelped loads on the other - i'm thinking as he was the runt he yelps really loud so as to get the other dog off (or in this case the groomer - he was also terrible at his vaccinations) 

Anyone know of a nice puppy conditioner ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

DeKneez said:


> Well Oscar hates the brush even tho I've been gentle and introduced him when we got him at 10 weeks. We took him to have his ears plucked (well hubby did) he was okish on one ear but yelped loads on the other - i'm thinking as he was the runt he yelps really loud so as to get the other dog off (or in this case the groomer - he was also terrible at his vaccinations)
> 
> Anyone know of a nice puppy conditioner ?



ok get out of that mentality now. if you start to baby him because you feel sorry for him because he was the runt then he will walk allover you. they learn very quickly what makes yoj stop doing something they dont like. be firm with him, dont faf about go much when brushing him just hold his collar and brush him, once you are done keep a hold of him but do something fun like play of give him treats. dont just let him jump away, get him go sit then let him go and call him back ginging him a toy or a treat.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a lady that comes to the house every eight weeks, she is really in demand and very booked up, I always book my next appointment at the end of my current one.

She has been twice so far, the first time she came was after the winter months and she really went to town on her and cut her very close - I didn't like it all. However. it was necessary as I couldn't see her eyes! The next time she came, I just asked for her to clip around her eyes, trim under chin, clean ears, nails etc and not to touch her coat. I prefer it when Betty has a shaggy look.

I am always amazed, she hates being brushed by me but lets Vicky do whatever she wants. She charges £28.00 which I think it good value, she sorts out ears, claws and everything.

Jane


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> ok get out of that mentality now. if you start to baby him because you feel sorry for him because he was the runt then he will walk allover you. they learn very quickly what makes yoj stop doing something they dont like. be firm with him, dont faf about go much when brushing him just hold his collar and brush him, once you are done keep a hold of him but do something fun like play of give him treats. dont just let him jump away, get him go sit then let him go and call him back ginging him a toy or a treat.


Ooo no you got me wrong there I said he hates it - not that I don't do it!! He gets brushed all over with a few treats to keep his teeth off me usually near the end he's a bit calmer, then after he gets a belly rub, he'll get used to it, what I mean is I think he yelps extra loud to compensate for being the runt, not that I feel sorry for him - I wanted to call him gnasher - might give you and idea of the kinda dog he is lol


----------

